# Single or multi pin sight



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I am going to be buying a new sight here soon, and wanted to know what most of you prefer. I shoot a multi pin now, but kind of like the idea of a single pin. Thoughts?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im going to go with the blackgold sight three pin adjustable one. i really like where i can set it up for 30,40 and 50 and anything after that i can adjust for


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a 4 pin sight on my bow. While practicing this year I accidentally broke one of the pins off. Instead of having a 20,30,40,50 yard pin setup now I think I'm just going to have a 25,35,45 setup. I'm simple like that.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm a bow noob and was gonna go with a single pin. However, I realized real quick, ranging, adjusting then trying to draw without being spotted was a pain after watching a buddy of mine who has a single pin do it. I use a 5 pin set 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 but I really like the idea of the blackgold three pin adjustable sight.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just switched to a 3 pin black gold ascent verdict and love it..

Was watching PRIME's hunting show the other day. Guy had a great Colorado bull ranged at 50, he suddenly came in to 18 or so and he shot over his back even aiming low. He had a single pin slider. At that point I felt comfort in having a multipin slider lol.

Can do 20, 30, 40... some do 27, 40, 50... lots of options


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with these guys. If I had to do it all over again, I'd get the Black Gold 3 pin slider--sweet sight and the most versatile.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i thought i'd prefer the standard 3 pin that i'd shot for so long. two years ago i switched to a single pin and i can't go back. i set the pin at 30 yards for hunting and use the post for 50 yards. anything further than that i'll have time to adjust. for 3D targets the single pin can't be beat. for hunting it is a really nice sight that keeps your field of view unobstructed. too many yellow, green and red pins on the multi pin sights. i've seen people get lined up on an animal and pull the trigger with the wrong pin sighted in. doesn't work out very well most of the time.


the 3 pin slider is a nice option and i almost went that way but am happy with my choice. see if you can try a few out at the store.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been the multi pin route, then the 5,4 and 3 pin slider. For me, I am a single pin slider guy. Biggest advantage I see, other than accuracy, is the pin is always centered in the sight ring. Even with a broken pin or no pin, I can center the sight ring on the target and I am going to hit vitals. Can't do that with a multi pin fixed or multi pin slider sight.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Single pin for me. tried going back to the 3 pin slide and it kicked my trash. I have plenty of times I have had to do a quick yardage change and it hasn't been an issue. Much prefer getting a mark dialed in than trying to split pins at 50 plus or missing because I forgot to set my sight back to 0 for my regular 23, 30, 40 setup. I know I have to move the pin so it won't be forgotten. 
I set mine for 33 yards and I am 6" high at 20 and 6" low at 40 and if an animal gets sub 10 yards by chance 33 is just about dead on. The clutter and chance of grabbing the wrong pin is as great as me not moving my pin. 
The trick is to just make sure you practice a bunch with it no matter what you get. With a single pin shoot an arrow and then move and re-range and set your sight till it becomes second nature. First thing I do when I see an animal is unlock my sight if I know I will need to move it then I grab my rangefinder, hit the animal with it and make a 2 second sight change and send the arrow on its way. I hit a pronghorn a little less than optimal one time and by the time it stopped again I had another arrow nocked to where I ranged it at around 84 yards did a quick dial in and pin-wheeled a severally quartering away shot to put it down 10 feet later. That is tough to do with fixed pins.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I use 3 pins. No adjustments necessary. Today's bows shoot pretty darn flat, so I don't see a reason for the 10 yard increments that many of us grew up using. I just have 30, 50, 70. When shooting 40 I aim between the 30 and 50. 


what more do you need?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

you PBH are far better than most then. I imagine most can't effectively account for the 36+ inches of drop between 50 and 70 yards to make a good shot on a deer. As I have said several times find what you are confident in and run with it cause confidence is definitely #1 in archery hunting.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you so much for the responses! This helps a lot. I think I will go shoot both and see what fits best.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> you PBH are far better than most then. I imagine most can't effectively account for the 36+ inches of drop between 50 and 70 yards to make a good shot on a deer.


I don't think I am good.
but when I target shoot, I simply split the difference between my 50 and 70 pin, and have no trouble hitting my target.

I started shooting this way when I upgraded to a 300FPS bow numerous years ago. I couldn't fit 5 pins in the site and set them up for 10 yard increments -- there wasn't room between them. So I dropped 2 pins out and went with 3. Been shooting that way ever since, and have no reason to change. Actually, I've often considered removing the site completely and shooting free...

I haven't bothered to do the math - again, I try not to make things complicated. Are you serious with the 36"+ drop? I'll have to take a shot from 70 and use my 50 pin and figure out how much drop I really have.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

PBH said:


> I don't think I am good.
> but when I target shoot, I simply split the difference between my 50 and 70 pin, and have no trouble hitting my target.
> 
> I started shooting this way when I upgraded to a 300FPS bow numerous years ago. I couldn't fit 5 pins in the site and set them up for 10 yard increments -- there wasn't room between them. So I dropped 2 pins out and went with 3. Been shooting that way ever since, and have no reason to change. Actually, I've often considered removing the site completely and shooting free...
> ...


I will check my archery program tonight but I know for my bow shooting 285-290 FPS I loose 6 inches between 33 and 40 yards. After 40 things start dropping off in a hurry. I usually figure 2.5-3 inches per yard after 60 and I can tell you most people out there don't shoot very fast bows. There are getting to be more but I imagine the fast majority shoot between 250 and 280 FPS with there hunting setup. I was trying to find something online and I found a crossbow article that was saying a 300 FPS cross bow shooting a 400 grain arrow lost 15 inches from 40-50 yards so 36 from 50-70 is not a big reach.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> ...I can tell you most people out there don't shoot very fast bows. There are getting to be more but I imagine the fast majority shoot between 250 and 280 FPS with there hunting setup.


This is what bugs me so much with archery hunters today. They buy a bow rated for 320FPS, and now they think that 100 yard shot is a "good" shot.

My opinion -- too many hunters with rifle hunting background decide that the dedicated hunter program means they get to hunt more. So they pick up a bow and go archery hunting with their rifle mentality.

Of course, then you have me and my brothers. We pick up a rifle, and when we see an animal we immediately freeze and crouch down, then try to figure out how to stalk the animal. Meanwhile, the other guys have already shot that animal because their first reaction was to raise the gun to their shoulder.

different mentalities.


----------

